# wimax and a netgear router in a LAN



## noormrd (Apr 21, 2010)

I am slightly familiar with the networking terms, somewhat meaning I could extract from the different help topics on the net.
My wimax router(provided by the ISP) is connected to another netgear router. The wimax one is the DHCP server and the local computers conneted to the netgear get their IP Addresses from the wimax one, and get the internet connection from it(being a gateway). 
I stopped the wimax router from being DHCP server and clicked the netgear one to be the DHCP server. And this I did by getting to their pages and through their manual instructions. All this with a view to get control of web blocking and other controls available in the netgear router, which I can not do with wimax(motorola provided by my ISP). Now the computers conneted get their IP Addresses from the netgear but they dont get on to the internet. 

Can somebody help in this regard that I get the control over the three computers conneted to the netgear router through the webblocking facility in it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you bridge the WiMax router? If not that, configure it to put the Netgear WAN connection in the DMZ, which will basically move the first router out of the picture.


----------

